# Texas in winter



## randallman57 (Oct 26, 2003)

We are thinking of going to the southeast coast of Texas for winter. Has anyone out there spent any time along the Gulf coast or nnear Brownsville duringing Jan/Feb. Last winter we were in Florida and it was too cold. Would appreciate any suggestions for campgrounds,sightseeing,bike trails or whatever.  Thanks,  Randallman57


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 26, 2003)

Texas in winter

Randallman56,
Last winter in Florida was the exception rather than the rule.  It was the coldest winter they have had in over 25 years, so don't judge it by last year.  Don't know where you stayed in Florida, but if you stayed in the upper panhandle or close to Jacksonville it does get colder there then further down the state.  We stay in Cocoa Beach and was cold during the night, but was pretty nice during the day, except for a few days in Jan.      :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Oct 26, 2003)

Texas in winter

Archer, are you planning on going back this winter?


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 27, 2003)

Texas in winter

Chelse,
Yup  :approve: 

Should have left already, based on current cold spell, but not leaving until day after turkey day.....spending it with children and grandchildren since we won't be here for Christmas this year.
You go South?


----------



## C Nash (Oct 27, 2003)

Texas in winter

Archer,
Would like to go during the month of Jan but, trying to get everything lined up for a trip to Alaske next spring so probably won't make it   Any good rates at Cocoa Beach? Which route do you travel when coming south?  Guess you probably go through Georgia.

Randallman,
Can't believe no one has been to the Texas coast during the winter.  I have never been there but, don't think it would fall far enough south to have the warm winyer. At least we can keep it bumped to the top and maybe someone that has wintered there will answer.


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 28, 2003)

Texas in winter

Chelse,
We go South on I-65 down near Birmingham and then cut South East to I-10 and then I-75 to Fla Turnpike and on over to Cocoa Beach.  Miss the big hills that route so don't worry about pulling up hill or braking down hill too much.  We have a an older (1989 31 ft Winnebago, Chieftain w/454 gas, but only has 8,200 actual miles on her).  We pull a tow dolly (yes, I know, it is not the norm, but we didn't kown that when we bought the winnie last year (first Class A).  We pull a  Honda Ex on it and it seems to work just fine.  Any tips?
Sounds like your plans for Alaska next spring would be great.....we went on a tour several years ago (flew there and then did a 8 day land tour out of Anchorage and then 4 inside passage cruise back to Lower 48).  We loved it and have said for years we want to drive back.  Looking forward to hearing all about your trip next spring when you get back.  Be safe.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 28, 2003)

Texas in winter

If you come I65 you will be passing about 4 miles from me.  Just south of birmingham near the shelby county airport.  If we are around would like to meet you and buy you'll a cup of coffee.  Wall mart that allows over night stays at exit right below the shelby airport exit.  Maybe you can hit it and spend the night.  If so be sure and let me know.


----------



## randallman57 (Oct 29, 2003)

Texas in winter

Chelse,
Thanks, but I think we will just go back to Fl.  We were in Salt Springs, which is in the Ocala Nat'l Forest it's beautiful there and hopefully the winter won't be as bad.  Randallman57


----------



## C Nash (Oct 29, 2003)

Texas in winter

Sure wish we could head that way with you'll.  These cool night are already making these old bones ache


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 30, 2003)

Texas in winter

Chelse,
Was looking at the map last night and I had said we cut southeast at Birmingham, but that wasn't right.  We go on down to Montgomery and then cut over on 231 Southeast to I-10.
We would be going right by your exit, so, it would be nice to stop and get a cup of Southern coffee.  Just before we leave, I'll contact you for plan.  It will probably be the Sat after Turkey Day that we would be in that area.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 31, 2003)

Texas in winter

Might even treat you to a good old southern BBQ if we are around at that time.  Generally go down to the country at that time of year but, The 104 year old might not want to get out this year.  Been trying to tell her that that Snuff was going to ruin her health :laugh:  Oh, guess I better tell all that don't know this is not my better half, it's her mother :laugh:


----------



## webe2sp (Jan 11, 2004)

Texas in winter

We stayed in south Texas last year in Port Mansfield, which is directly on the coast just north of Brownsville.  Port Mansfield has some of the finest redfishing anywhere.  Lots of places to fish on free public docks, or take an inexpensive charter with a local.  Port Mansfield is a very small fishing village with a couple of RV parks, seafood restaurants, and a gas/convience store.  The people are friendly and helpful.  We stayed at the R&R RV Park.  Nothing fancy, but clean and many people come back year after year.  The weather was good most days.  Only a couple of really cold days.  The wind blows every day!  Oh, this town is on the old King Ranch property so herds of deer visited our RV site almost every evening!  We bought corn to feed them.  This is a place for people who want to mellow out for the winter.  Think anyone who loves nature, and most particularly fishing,would enjoy it!

If you want to go back to Florida for the winter, try the Moore Haven,or Clewiston areas.  Not many "high-end tourist types" and the weather is great almost everyday.  Good fresh water fishing too!


----------

